# Fisher Space Pen Refills Group Buy - Closed



## TXPhi67 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello all,



I would like to offer to run a group buy for Fisher Space Pen refills.  While searching for some refills for my own needs, I was helped by a number of IAP members in locating a reasonable price on the refills.  For those of you who may not be familiar with Space Pen refills â€“ they ainâ€™t cheap.  As part of my search and discussions with a couple of vendors a discount on a volume purchase was made available.  But before I get into the details on that, here is a little history and explanation on the Space Pen refills for any that may not be familiar with Fisher Space Pens.  

One of they key advantages of a Space Pen is that they will write under virtually any circumstances (right side up, sideways, even upside down) and that they will write on just about any surface.  The secret is in the cartridge.  The first pen was actually developed specifically for the space program and had to be able to write in extreme environmental conditions as well as in Zero Gravity.

Unlike ordinary ball points and roller balls that rely on gravity to feed the ink, Space Pens are under at least 35psi pressure and use a visco-elastic, thixotropic ink with a consistency similar to that of very thick rubber cement.  Couple that with a tungsten carbide ball that is machine to extremely accurate tolerances (the ball is made to a tolerance of 3/1,000,000 of an inch and the ball housing is made to a tolerance of 2/1,000,000 inch) as well as being machine with a microscopically inspected cylindrical grooved pattern, the ink is laid down with a shearing action that produces an extremely smooth and dark ink line.  Additionally, since the ink already has the consistency of chewing gum there is virtually no dry of up of ink due to the cap being left off.  In fact, the cartridges have an estimated shelf life of 100 years.  Finally, the average cartridge has a run out of 12,000 to 15,000 linear feet compared to your average roller ball with about 2,800 feet.  This means that on average, a Space Pen cartridge will last 4 to 5 times as long.

All this leads to an excellent writing pen that can be used in a number of situations that a normal pen simply wouldnâ€™t make it.

I use Space Pens almost exclusively as I travel quite about (flying in airplanes simply does not do good things to fountain pens or even a number of roller balls) and do a lot of outdoor activities where I wind up needing a reliable pen.  In fact, a Space Pen refill is perfect for hunters, GeoCache enthusiasts, Police Officers, Firemen, the Military, etc.

So, if you have done any looking around for the refills you may have found the prices as high as $7 for some of the refills.  

If we can get at least 25 in a particular style, I can get them for considerably less.  We can mix and match colors and line width (fine, bold, etc) within a style to get to the 25.   If you are interested, please post below with the style, line width, color, and quantity.  Iâ€™ll email you back with a total and payment instructions. 

Instead of re-inventing the wheel, Iâ€™m going to borrow the following from some of the Group Purchases done before:

PAYPAL payments only please.  Please add $0.31 + 3.0% to your total (yes include shipping and insurance) to cover PayPal charges.  I will email you with your verified total and my PayPal username.

SHIPPING:
The default will be the $4.60 flat rate envelope.  However, if your order is large enough I may bump you to the $8.95 flat rate box.  Iâ€™ll let you know when I reply with your total.  For our International friends â€“ yes I will ship to you.  However, your shipping costs will be more and Iâ€™ll get you totals on an individual basis.

INSURANCE:
Iâ€™m going to highly recommend that you get insurance.  However, I will leave that up to you.  All I ask is that when you post your order below, please specify your preference.
$1.65------$0.01 to $50
$2.05------$50.01 to $100
$3.45------$100.01 to $200
$4.60------$200.01 to $300

Last note, Iâ€™m going to keep this open until Midnight CST Friday 4/18.  If any category doesnâ€™t make the 25 count, I will let everyone know.  Please do not make payment until I let you know as there is no sense in having to go back and forth with the money.

Okay, now onto the items and prices.  Iâ€™ve included the â€œlistâ€ price from the Fisher Space Pen site for comparison to the group buy price.





Standard (Parker Style)
List: $5.00
Group Buy: $3.75
Bold, Med, Fine
Blue or Black




Universal (shorter or non-standard size pens w/o springs)
List: $2.00
Group Buy: $1.50
Fine
Blue, Red, or Black




Cross Style
List: $4.00
Group Buy: $3.00
Fine or Med
Blue or Black




1950â€™s Style BP
List: $4.00
Group Buy: $3.00
Fine or Med
Blue or Black

Thanks for looking and let me know if you have any questions.

Brian

Update 04/20
orgtech - PM Sent/Paid
kgwaugh - PM Sent/Paid
morecowbell - PM Sent/Paid
jim15 - PM Sent/Paid
almer - PM Sent/Paid
johncrane - PM Sent/Paid
1jaredschmidt - PM Sent/Paid
lbd2000 - PM Sent/Paid
scribblesticks - PM Sent/Paid
smitty - PM Sent/Paid
pssherman - PM Sent/Paid
binkley - PM Sent/Paid
saltwein - PM Sent/Paid
bruceA - PM Sent/Paid
shep - PM Sent/Paid


----------



## Orgtech (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll take 5 of the fine black parker refills. thanks


----------



## kgwaugh (Apr 10, 2008)

Brian,

Parker Black, 5 fine, 5 med, please.

PM with PayPal info; I will get it off as soon as I get your info.

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## TXPhi67 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the interest!  Just as a reminder - its going to be important that we make at least 25 in a category to get the discount.  As we make categories, I'll let everyone know.  Also, I'm going to send emails with totals and payment instructions only after categories reach the 25.  So, if you don't see an email right away - that will be why.

Thanks!!!
Brian


----------



## MoreCowBell (Apr 10, 2008)

Put me in for the following.
Parker Style:
  med - 10 black 5 blue
Cross Style:
  med 10 black 4 blue

Total : 98.25

insurance : 2.05
shipping : 4.60
Paypal 3% : 3.15
Paypal : 0.31
Grand total: 108.36

I'll wait for your go command to send payment.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## TXPhi67 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello all,

I received a question regarding the parker style and want to apologize for not mentioning this earlier.  If you look at the picture, there isn't a small toothed section at the end that is normally with a parker refill.  For Space Pen's, this is an "optional" piece that is actually removable.  When I place the order, I will make sure that this is included with each refill.

Also, we have over 25 in the parker and over 25 (with what I plan to purchase) in the cross.  So, at the very least those who have posted so far makes enough for our group buy.  

I'll get emails out a little later on as there really is no rush at this point on payments and such.  And if you are anything like me - you probably want to hold on to your cash as long as you can.  [8D]

Take care and thanks again for the interest and thanks to the folks helping me out behind the scenes (you know who you are)

Brian


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Brian I would like 5 black ink parker style 3 medium and 2 fine, and 5 cross style black ink 3 medium 2 fine.
Thank you


----------



## almer (Apr 11, 2008)

Will you ship to Canada


----------



## almer (Apr 11, 2008)

sorry i see you will ship to Canada ill take (parkers) 2 bold 2 med 2 fine black   (cross) 3  fine  2 med blue


----------



## rherrell (Apr 11, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the Russians solved this problem by issuing their astronauts PENCILS! Good 'ol Commie ingenuity.


----------



## TXPhi67 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello Rick,

You know, I've heard this more than once and even seen the urban legend email surrounding this.  The interesting thing is that the Russians have been using Fisher Space Pens for almost as long as we have.  

Pencils are actually very dangerous in a zero-g environment.  The graphite dust not only clogs the air scrubbers but it is conductive as well.  So a broken pencil lead can get somewhere where it can create a short which can lead to a fire.  Bad business!  Additionally, since things tend to float around - broken leads can wind up being inhaled by an astronaut or getting someplace that it can cause real damage.

Pencils were in fact used by both the US and Russians VERY early in the space program and that was when a number of these issues were uncovered.

Mr. Fisher wound up spending in excess of a million dollars (not the US as is stated in one of the urban legends around this) to develop the Space Pen.  The Russians claimed to have developed a Space Pen about the same time the Mr. Fisher made his available, but interestingly enough - they have used the Fisher Space Pen for most of the time. 

In any case, one of the wonderful things about a Space Pen over a pencil is that a Space Pen will actually write in a number of circumstances that pencil can not.

So, will you be placing an order too.  

Thanks for the smile and good natured jab.  

Take care,
Brian


----------



## rherrell (Apr 11, 2008)

Well shoot! Another urban legend bites the dust!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 11, 2008)

Brian! l would like to try these put me down for
Parker style 
2 med black, 2 bold black, 2 fine black             
Cross style
2 med black 2 med blue


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 12, 2008)

I would like: 1 fine,1 medium,and 1 bold Parker Style Refills. Thanks!


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

HI Brian
I'll buy in for 10 Parker Med Black
and 10 Cross Med Black 
If they are as good as advertized these will be going in all my highend stuff and customs so another group buy might be down the pike 
Thanks


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 12, 2008)

Add to my order 2 more medium Parker Style Refills. Thanks!


----------



## TXPhi67 (Apr 13, 2008)

First off, thank you to everyone for your continued interest here.  I just want let you know that I'm still going to do this and that if you have been looking for an email - it will be coming Wed or Thur.  Since the group buy is open till midnight Friday the 18th and its not going to be a massive under-taking, I didn't think there would be any rush in handling the payments.

So, I'll confirm with everyone who has placed an order the totals and PayPal info via email and track who has been sent an email and their payment status in the posting by editing the first posting.

Take care and if there are any questions, please feel free to PM me or post them here.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Brian,
Thanks for putting this group buy together!! I would like:

** Parker style ** 
2 med black, 2 fine black 

** Cross style **
3 med black, 2 med blue, 2 fine black
Thanks again!!


----------



## smitty (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Brian

I would like to try these.

Parker Style
2 Black Med.
3 Black Fine.

Cross Style
2 Black Med.
3 Black Fine.

I will pay with Pay-Pal please add insurance.

Thanks for doing this.
Smitty


----------



## TXPhi67 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello all,

Just a friendly reminder that the Group Buy closes midnight tomorrow (Friday).

I'm going to be sending emails to the folks who have posted orders today and pending payments, look to place the order no later than Monday.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## TXPhi67 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello,

Emails have been sent to current previous posts.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## pssherman (Apr 17, 2008)

Brian,
I'd like to order

Parker style
5 medium black
5 fine black

Cross style
5 medium black
5 fine black

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## TXPhi67 (Apr 17, 2008)

PM sent,

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## Binkley (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd like to get 10 Parker Medium Black please.


----------



## smitty (Apr 17, 2008)

Payment Sent.

Thanks  Smitty


----------



## TXPhi67 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks!  Updated the top with your payment.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Apr 17, 2008)

Payment sent. Thanks Brian!


----------



## saltwein (Apr 18, 2008)

I would like five of the cross fine black refills.

Regards, Steve


----------



## BruceA (Apr 18, 2008)

I would like to order:

Parker Style 
    Medium Black Qty. 3

Cross Style
    Medium Black Qty. 3

Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## Shep (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll take 5 of the medium black Cross and 5 of the fine black Parkers

I'll wait for your note to trigger payment.

Thanks for running this buy.

Shep


----------



## TXPhi67 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who is participating in this Group Buy.  I really appreciate your patience as I fumble my way through my first Group Buy.  

Anyway, the buy is closed and I am collecting the final payments.  As soon as the I have the money, I'll place the order and post updates as I have them.

Again, if you have any questions - please don't hesitate to email me at the email address I included in your PM.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## TXPhi67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Monday all!

I've got all of the orders and payments in from everyone participating in the Group Buy.  I'll place the order with the vendor today and then let everyone know via the thread when the refills get in.

Take care and don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions.

Thanks

Brian

Total number of refills ordered: 186


----------



## TXPhi67 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello all,

I just got an email from our vendor that the refills have arrived at his facility and will be shipped out to me in the next day or so.  I anticipate getting everyone's orders sorted and shipped mid to the latter part of the week as I'm on the road Friday of this week through Tuesday of next.

I'll post when I've finished packaging and shipping everything out.  Since I'm not going to be able to do an immediate turn around for everyone, I'm going to include a little gift in everyone's package as a thank you for your patience.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## TXPhi67 (May 2, 2008)

Good morning all,

Just a quick update.  The refills have arrived and I am going to get them sorted out today.  They will be in the mail and on their way to everyone either Sat or Mon.

I'll post again once they packages have been shipped.

Take care!

Brian


----------



## TXPhi67 (May 5, 2008)

Hello all,

Refills have been mailed!  You should be seeing your packages this week (expect Canada and Australia - they may take a bit longer).

Thank you to everyone for your help and patience!

Take care and feel free to contact me with any additional questions or issues.

Brian


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2008)

Hi Brian

Got my order today.  That was fast.  The LOML already took one refill.  Thanks for the extra surprise in the box.

Nice Job
Thanks:
Smitty


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 8, 2008)

Got mine today. Thanks! Do the Parker style work for the Jr. Gent. II?


----------



## TXPhi67 (May 8, 2008)

Guys -

Glad you got the refills and your more than welcome for the blanks. 

As for the refills fitting the Jr. Gent II, I don't know.  I haven't turned one yet.  However, they will fit any Parker Style pen I've ever dealt with.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## kgwaugh (May 8, 2008)

Received today; Thanks for the service & the surprise!!

Gene
kgwaugh


----------



## pssherman (May 8, 2008)

I received mine and the blanks too. BTW, what wood are they?


----------



## TXPhi67 (May 8, 2008)

Glad to hear the refills are arriving quickly.  In most of the packages I put either Black Mesquite or Honey Mesquite.  But some of them got true Mystery Wood.  Enjoy and thanks again!

Brian


----------



## Jim15 (May 9, 2008)

Brian I received my order. I also want to thank you for he extras. Thanks for taking time to do this.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (May 9, 2008)

Hi Brian,
I received my refills today.  Thanks for putting this group buy together and thanks for the AMBOYNA BURL blanks (just kidding, they are black mesquite).  That was a very nice gesture.  WE should be the ones sending YOU pen blanks for all the work you went thru making this a successful group buy!!


----------



## johncrane (May 27, 2008)

G'Day Brian received my package many thanks for doing the group buy.l have been away for a few weeks the wife said it came in 2 weeks ago thanks again.


----------

